# msg for: white TT harrogate town centre, 6PM



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're wondering whether you shot the red light, yes you did, if you're wondering if the 2 girls are alright, yes they are. Learn to fucking drive.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw a white TT do a similar thing a couple of months ago, in Bristol though. Is there a trend here? Is it TT drivers? White TT drivers? White vehicle drivers? Who knows...


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe its just white tt's, blue tt's have excellent drivers :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

white van man here so no comment.............(keep quiet gazz for once)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

not funny, if those two didn't dodge they'd be dead for sure.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you report it to the police?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Shame you didn't note the reg for a true name and shame, although chances are they're not on here!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i was in the 1st lane so couldn't see the reg.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BLinky said:


> not funny, if those two didn't dodge they'd be dead for sure.


wasnt trying to be funny blinky......ive travelled the whole southwest for years as a sales manager and seen plenty!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

how much better would people drive if it's instant lifetime ban should they do something solidly bad.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BLinky said:


> how much better would people drive if it's instant lifetime ban should they do something solidly bad.


ok......so the pentioner that drops his glasses and accidently hits someone while picking them up. or the mother who hears her child scream and takes her eyes off the road to see there ok? do these people also come into it?

what you saw was a complete twat who made his own road rules that night, that isnt the other 97% of us bud. accidents happen and i am afraid thats a fact we cannot change but try to avoid is all


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

> so the pentioner that drops his glasses and accidently hits someone while picking them up. or the mother who hears her child scream and takes her eyes off the road to see there ok?


bad examples 

lets see if anyone can come up with any better ones that are arguable.

one I've thought of is non-emergency drivers driving to or for emergency reasons, but if it was a dire emergency I think it's worth taking chances so no as well.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Dash said:


> Did you report it to the police?


The police won't do anything they will tell you they need an independant witness to the incident, how do you think road rage came about?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Blinky was the independent witness, the people that almost got blatted were the victims.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

richieshore said:


> Shame you didn't note the reg for a true name and shame, although chances are they're not on here!


I thought that also


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

audimad said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Did you report it to the police?
> ...


Not sure that's true, I've reported dangerous driving a couple of times and they appeared interested, though I had got the plates on both occasions. Of course, I've no idea whether anything came of it, whether they actually spoke to the drivers concerned, but they certainly didn't just reject it because I didn't have a witness. Apart from anything else, for all they know someone else might be about to call in to report the same thing, independently like.

In a town centre, there's a fair chance of CCTV cameras if they were bothered enough - again, I have experience of reporting an incident (some twat threw an egg at me, which was nothing more than annoying until next time it's not an egg that the soft fucker gets his kicks with) which led to them examining CCTV to see if they could identify the vehicle.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i was victim to a random egg attack - got the reg number, plod said i would have to go to a station to make a complaint against the driver. had the egg hit me, it would have been common assault and plod would have probably taken a bit more interest. 
when i find out where the car is parked overnight, they will wake up to no water in the house and a stoptap hole full of cat turds and rapidset concrete.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i've always keep an eye out for white TTs when i'm up in harrogate since


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> i was victim to a random egg attack - got the reg number, plod said i would have to go to a station to make a complaint against the driver. had the egg hit me, it would have been common assault and plod would have probably taken a bit more interest.
> when i find out where the car is parked overnight, they will wake up to no water in the house and a stoptap hole full of cat turds and rapidset concrete.


postcrete...........20 nins bud


----------

